# ezjail network communication



## andrewm659 (May 10, 2016)

So I'm not sure what I did, but I can no longer ping from my ezjail instances.


Host:

```
root@asm-freebsd001:~ # sysctl security.jail.allow_raw_sockets
security.jail.allow_raw_sockets: 1
root@asm-freebsd001:~ #
```

Jails:

```
root@nagios:~ # sysctl security.jail.allow_raw_sockets
security.jail.allow_raw_sockets: 1
root@nagios:~ #
root@nagios:~ # ping 10.150.1.60
PING 10.150.1.60 (10.150.1.60): 56 data bytes
^C
--- 10.150.1.60 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
root@nagios:~ #
```



```
root@rancid3svn:~ # sysctl security.jail.allow_raw_sockets
security.jail.allow_raw_sockets: 1
root@rancid3svn:~ #
root@rancid3svn:~ # ping 10.150.1.1
PING 10.150.1.1 (10.150.1.1): 56 data bytes
^C
--- 10.150.1.1 ping statistics ---
2 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
root@rancid3svn:~ #
```


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2016)

You can set this per jail individually. The "all or nothing" switch may have been removed now.


```
export jail_<jail>_parameters="allow.raw_sockets=1"
```


----------

